# 3d Cube



## Luca (22. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

ich schreibe ein kleines Autorennen mit JavaOpenGl bzw. JOGL.
Dazu suche ich ein Objekt, das ein Würfel representiert (also 6 Punkte im 3Dimensionalen Raum)
Auserdem hätte ich gerne eine funktion zum drehen des Würfels. Klar sowas lässt sich auch
selber schreiben, aber meine Test-Implementierung ist sehr langsam und noch etwas verbugged.

Es gibt bestimmt so ein Objekttyp und warum nochmal schreiben, wenn ich es in irgendeiner Lib finde. 

Kennt da jemand etwas entsprechendes?

Interesant wären auch Objekte wie Vertex oder Line im 3D-Raum.

Danke


----------



## Luca (22. Nov 2006)

Das drehen des Würfels kann man natürlich mit der openGL-Methode rotatef(..) erreichen. 
Dadurch wird der Würfel aber nur gedreht dargestellt. Ich brauche aber die tatsächlichen 
absoluten Koordinaten, der Punkte, eines gedrehten Würfels.


----------



## Luca (22. Nov 2006)

Hallo Luca,

schau doch mal da rein, http://www.gzg.fn.bw.schule.de/inform/Java/Applets04/Welt3D01/Welt3D01.java das ist doch genau das was duch sucht!!


----------



## Guest (23. Nov 2006)

Luca hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Luca,


Warum sprichst du mit dir selber?


----------



## Luca (23. Nov 2006)

Weil sonst niemand ne Antwort gegeben hat und ich nach stundenlanger Suche selber was gefunden habe.


----------



## Gast (24. Nov 2006)

Ja, aber dann rede ich mich doch nicht selber mit "Hallo" an...naja, egal. Hat ja nichts mit dem Thema zu tun.


----------

